# Focal FPS 4160 for sale



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Selling my "Like New" Focal FPS 4160 on ebay.

Focal FPS 4160 Amp Sound Quality Audiophile | eBay

Great amp, but I decided to try some different ones.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Note:

This amp is not a refurbished amp, It was sent to me brand new directly from Orca after my amp was sent for repair and they weren't able to repair mine in time for a show I was going to and their refurbed amps have some blems on them, Mine was in perfect condition and I had a show to go to so they sent me a brand new one. Yes, Orca is a great company for product support!

This new one is the one I'm selling on ebay, its not a refurbed one with blems like Woofers Ect is selling.


----------

